# Nomad - Amber Status Light, Blue Network, No DVRs



## argonpaul (Jan 25, 2008)

Nomad worked great for 2 weeks. Went away for week, no changes. Now Nomad boots, does its checks, then goes to Amber Status Light, Blue Network, No DVRs on the iPad app. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

1-800-Directv?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

argonpaul said:


> Nomad worked great for 2 weeks. Went away for week, no changes. Now Nomad boots, does its checks, then goes to Amber Status Light, Blue Network, No DVRs on the iPad app.
> 
> Any suggestions?


There is a small "door" on the left front face of the unit. That can be "popped open" to reveal a small red reset button. Try pressing and holding down that button for 30 seconds, and then let the unit reset.


----------

